# bash scripting and echo command question



## Zeus (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi all,
i'm writing a simple script in bash

i have four variables and i need to print them all on the same line 
each variable should be TAB separated and not space separated 
when all variables (4) are printed i need a new line simbol at the end of the line


how can i do this ?

thanks an advance


----------



## bciceron (Nov 23, 2006)

echo -e "$var1\t$var2\t$var3\t$var4"


----------



## Zeus (Nov 23, 2006)

ok ... 
thanks a million


----------

